# Wireless Carplay in 2020 Tiguan



## afghanike (Jan 25, 2018)

I searched a few terms and didn't find what I was looking for. The new 2021 Tiguans in North America now come with wireless carplay and on the outside the car looks identical to the 2020 model that I own. Is it going to be as simple as a software update to get the wireless carplay function or like every model in the past VW doesn't bother updating software? The head unit still looks the same and my car has both bluetooth and wifi so technically speaking it should be capable unless there's another inside control module I'm unaware of. I am weary of hitting post on this because I can't be the 1st person to wonder this but I did search a few keywords with nothing coming up relevant. Thanks!


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

Just buy a "CarPlay2Air" adapter. Works like a charm in my 2018 GTI.


----------



## afghanike (Jan 25, 2018)

loopless said:


> Just buy a "CarPlay2Air" adapter. Works like a charm in my 2018 GTI.


Problem with that is it's just another dongle. May as well keep using the USB cable. Was hoping someone explored updating the head unit or possibly finding a non 3rd party way to get it working.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It has wireless CarPlay because it has WiFi now. For wireless CarPlay to work in any car that is how it connects. It connects via the WiFi that’s built in. I have the one mentioned above and it works flawlessly for the last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

afghanike said:


> Problem with that is it's just another dongle. May as well keep using the USB cable. Was hoping someone explored updating the head unit or possibly finding a non 3rd party way to get it working.


Put some double sided tape or Velcro in my case and attach it to the top of the cubby it’s out of the way and almost out of site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afghanike (Jan 25, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It has wireless CarPlay because it has WiFi now. For wireless CarPlay to work in any car that is how it connects. It connects via the WiFi that’s built in. I have the one mentioned above and it works flawlessly for the last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 2020 I own does have wifi so it may just be a software update away. I'd really prefer to keep it stock if possible. Anyone have access to the software updates that VW pushes to dealerships? Might try flashing the 2021 head unit to my 2020 and see if it doesn't brick it...


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Different hardware. MIB2 vs. MIB3


----------



## afghanike (Jan 25, 2018)

jonese said:


> Different hardware. MIB2 vs. MIB3


Is it substantially different or the same hardware with a different name called MIB3 now... On the outside they look identical but I know some things may be different. Just wondering if anyone has dug deeper and done any teardowns.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

afghanike said:


> Problem with that is it's just another dongle. May as well keep using the USB cable. Was hoping someone explored updating the head unit or possibly finding a non 3rd party way to get it working.


I admire your determination, but the CarPlay2Air dongle is relatively inexpensive, small, unobtrusive, works great ( I have an iPhone 12 with iOS 14.5) , and has a pass through USB-A port for charging, all vs. having to pull the head unit out and hack/replace it.


----------



## afghanike (Jan 25, 2018)

loopless said:


> I admire your determination, but the CarPlay2Air dongle is relatively inexpensive, small, unobtrusive, works great ( I have an iPhone 12 with iOS 14.5) , and has a pass through USB-A port for charging, all vs. having to pull the head unit out and hack/replace it.


Would hope that a firmware/software update would only be needed, not so much opening up the dash. Once again, the 2020 has wifi, bluetooth and all the same exterior showings of the 2021 model so it makes sense that they may only have updated something in the code rather than a complete redesign with zero outer differences to show.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

They've already sold the car, adding new features adds nothing to VW's bottom line. They won't do it.

However, that trend is changing with new-ish OTA possabilites. Take alook at the ID.3/.4 line up. They are promising new features that customers are asking for. They are competing with Tesla's trend of adding new features via OTA. Tesla is perhaps a bit too aggressive in new features, but that's a different matter.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

My wife's 2021 Atlas has the wireless and my 2020 Arteon does not. I really like that feature and want to add it to my car. Does anyone know if the CarPlay2Air works for android auto too or is it just apple carplay?


----------



## vadimtx (Mar 29, 2021)

In my Tig SE21 both wireless Android Auto and Apple Carplay work perfectly. However, wireless Android Auto was not working with my previous Android 10 phone (only worked via USB) but it works with my current Android 11 device. So if you want to use wireless AA - consider not only upgrade your MIB, but also upgrade your phone.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

When I purchased my 2021 SE R Line, I had to plug in my android phone to get Google Maps to work. About two weeks ago, the car did a big update download and after it installed, my phone linked without the cord. I was taking a short trip and plugged in the phone like normal but when I disconnected the cord, the map program continued to track. When I restarted the car later, it linked by itself. I guess the update was what it needed.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

GregRob said:


> When I purchased my 2021 SE R Line, I had to plug in my android phone to get Google Maps to work. About two weeks ago, the car did a big update download and after it installed, my phone linked without the cord. I was taking a short trip and plugged in the phone like normal but when I disconnected the cord, the map program continued to track. When I restarted the car later, it linked by itself. I guess the update was what it needed.


Did you trigger the software update yourself or are you saying it happened automatically? I have a 21 SEL-P Atlas and would love organic wireless CarPlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

DasJunk said:


> Did you trigger the software update yourself or are you saying it happened automatically? I have a 21 SEL-P Atlas and would love organic wireless CarPlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It did it by itself. I was on a short road trip and had the phone plugged in as usual. when I unplugged the phone while the map was on the screen, it continued to track my trip. When I stopped the car at a gas station, the phone re-linked as soon as I started it up. It's worked that way ever since.


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

I got the dongle and it works mostly good. A tiny sound hiccups occasionally. 
I tried to do hidden setup, but it really isn’t possible. No other connected usb rather than in charging cubby on my 2020 SE.


----------



## aka_smudge (Sep 2, 2021)

afghanike said:


> I searched a few terms and didn't find what I was looking for. The new 2021 Tiguans in North America now come with wireless carplay and on the outside the car looks identical to the 2020 model that I own. Is it going to be as simple as a software update to get the wireless carplay function or like every model in the past VW doesn't bother updating software? The head unit still looks the same and my car has both bluetooth and wifi so technically speaking it should be capable unless there's another inside control module I'm unaware of. I am weary of hitting post on this because I can't be the 1st person to wonder this but I did search a few keywords with nothing coming up relevant. Thanks!





afghanike said:


> I searched a few terms and didn't find what I was looking for. The new 2021 Tiguans in North America now come with wireless carplay and on the outside the car looks identical to the 2020 model that I own. Is it going to be as simple as a software update to get the wireless carplay function or like every model in the past VW doesn't bother updating software? The head unit still looks the same and my car has both bluetooth and wifi so technically speaking it should be capable unless there's another inside control module I'm unaware of. I am weary of hitting post on this because I can't be the 1st person to wonder this but I did search a few keywords with nothing coming up relevant. Thanks!


Hi Afghanike, did you by any chance figure out a workaround…? I’m in Australia and have been searching for weeks without luck!


----------



## ZonaVW (Apr 6, 2021)

My wired carplay has issues a lot...... wireless would be nice


----------



## Joey Lea (Dec 21, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> My wife's 2021 Atlas has the wireless and my 2020 Arteon does not. I really like that feature and want to add it to my car. Does anyone know if the CarPlay2Air works for android auto too or is it just apple carplay?


I had this one for my car. It supports Wireless CarPlay & Wireless Android Auto!
You can change so many cool settings and the apple car play wireless is so worth it alone being able to go back and forth between wireless apple carplay and android is a must-have! I highly recommend this product to everyone whether you use apple or android this thing combines so many more amazing features. 








TBOX


Download Autokit Apk file and install it in your android car stereo. Let your car have CarPlay and be wireless.




autokitcarplay.com


----------

